# Tipping and How to make more!



## Episode (Sep 28, 2017)

HELLO UBER COMMUNITY!

I felt after a long time of driving. I wanted to start sharing my knowledge. I am a Colorado driver. I have driven in all the Uber cities in the USA, and have built a great business from it. I currently have 3 intern drivers in a small program I started here. Just to test a few things. So I'm gonna start sharing that knowledge to help you beat the Uber heat!!!!

So let's start by putting together what we are after. The general problem these days is the *lack of tipping*, and/or *tipping less*. Well don't worry. I'm going to show you a few tricks to start racking up tips.

We will use a random scenario, and hopefully create a good idea of how you do this.

In the food industry there are certain ways people use subliminal messaging to encourage their patrons to want to tip. This may include flirtation, subtle hints, and even visual commands.

Your probably wondering why all of this is even relevant. Well, it is. The general public sees Uber and LYFT drivers as a cheap ride. Not a taxi.

You might be wondering, did he just say they don't think we are taxis? Yes I did and let me explain a bit why. In August of 2017 the department of transportation did a private survey of people who used Uber and those that used a taxi. What they found was that riders saw uber as a cheap alternative, and because the fair was so low, Tipping felt unnecessary.

You look at the study and just scratch your head a bit. I know I did! So how do we bridge the gap and turn tipping into the same feeling you get at your favorite restaurant. You never want to be the guy who didn't tip his waiter.....

Let's get back to the subliminal messaging we talked about earlier. Starting with flirtation. Now, riders don't want to be flirted with no matter how perfect you think your teeth are. So how can we accomplish the same goal? Easy! COMFORT! Now don't look at me that way! I did indeed say "comfort". Riders aren't comfortable. It may be their first ride, they may think your weird, or whatever the case may be, they just are never fully comfortable.

What do you think comfort means? Your seats are made of Egyptian cotton and was hand woven by God's? No no no! *laughter approved here*. When we talk about comfort we need to set a stage for each rider. I'm gonna show you steps to take to create that stage and accomplish the first step to getting that big fat tip. Starting with "Comfort".

*PREPARATION FOR ARRIVAL:*

Before arriving and a rider enters the car. Turn the stereo LOW, but still can be heard, to something neutral. You should have it low enough that you can have a conversation and not have it distracting anyone, and high enough the rider can barely hear it. Preferably "country music" which is the most successful type that we tested. Now I know you thinking the music is terrible, the rider won't like it, the rider will get annoyed.

Actually, this is called working with the human brain. We're setting that stage. Country music has a calming effect. The tones are used to treat depression, anxiety, and many other things according to a study done by Oxford University in 2015. Which was very promising results.

*INTRODUCTION*:

First step. When you pull up, if you can. Open you door and step out, but *stay at your door*! What your doing is allowing to rider to see you and allows for a proper greeting, prior to them getting in the car. This establishes a connection that can't be seen. When the rider enters the car. They see you as a friend and not a robot. This is very important!!! This may not be possible in majority of cases, but of course I will explain next how to do a greeting inside the car.

(IF YOU CANT GREET THEM FROM OUTSIDE THE CAR) Now when a rider enters a car. It's always polite to greet them, but we are going to take that a bit farther. Upon driving up to a rider. DO NOT Remove your seatbelt. This will change your body language, and we want to come across as someone they are COMFORTABLE around, as well as professional. Next, as the rider enters the vehicle. Turn to face them and make sure you make eye contact and maintain it during your greeting. Eye contact is key to showing you are friendly, and a show of respect. At this point you want to introduce yourself and use something along the lines of:

"Hi, my name is GARY and I will be your Uber Driver for your trip. Before we leave, you are welcome to all the amenities located on the seats, as well as the radio or course, and feel free to let me know if you would like the temperature to be adjusted."

(SEE BOTTOM OF THIS ARTICLE FOR LIST OF ITEMS THAT YOU SHOULD ALWAYS HAVE)

What you have done is relax the rider, they will become distracted by the amenities and allow you to begin the ride smoothly and without complaint or impatience.

At this point we broke the ice, and you will want to turn back around and begin the trip on whatever device you are using. What we have done is greet the rider, show them they are getting more then just a regular taxi, and most importantly. THEY FEEL SPECIAL. Which is turn makes them comfortable, but we have a couple details to go over to ensure that a tip is achieved.

*THE RIDE / TRIP*:

Here we are going to discuss the best way to use some of the other subliminal techniques we talked about in the beginning. We are going to move on to subtle hints first.

The 5 dollar guilt trip. What this mean is making money a visual hint. We take a 5 dollar bill and place it somewhere visable to a curious and nosey rider. We recommend a tip jar!!! A very small one.

The reason we use a SMALL tip jar is becuase we make it look like it's a place we keep our tips, and we want to put money in the jar. This is *VERY IMPORTANT*. The reason is plain and simple, GUILT and COMPETITION. Riders that see the jar will do one of two things, check for cash or open the app to see how they can tip, but if you follow the items we listed below. You should have a seat sign with the info.

A tip jar is just a way of say "Hey other people tip me because that's what your supposed to do" without actually saying that to the rider! No pressure tactics.

This is just one of many ways. Nevertheless, We are gonna move on to the CONVERSATION piece. NEVER initiate a conversation. We do this because we want the rider to see us as a professional and we don't speak unless spoken to. It also makes it easier to know what a rider wants to talk about. They will pick a subject and you can branch from there.

The idea in working for tips, is to be a courteous person. What you should do during a trip, is notify the customer of the status of their trip.

What we recommend is a half way mark and approaching arrival mark. At both times you will keep you eyes on the road. Slightly make eye contact in the rear view mirror for just a glance if possible. Sometimes the rider may be on their phone, etc. The road is more important. You want to go about it as such:

"Pardon me sir / ma'am, we are now halfway to your destination. Is there anything I can do for you? Adjust the temperature or radio change?"

Or

"Pardon me sir / ma'am, we are 5 minutes from your destination. I hope you enjoyed your ride with me today."

Both of these are short and sweet. Don't underestimate the power of these statements. You are adrssessing them as higher class, and also properly. You NEVER use their first name. It's disrespectful. Unless the rider has asked that you call them by their first name, which is provided via the app if you forget. It's not good manners to ask their name if you already have it. Don't be lazy!!!

*FINALIZING AND SELLING IT:*

Now we have arrived at the destination. Let's talk about the final piece of the tipping puzzle. Closing the deal!

Here is your last chance to make an impression. If they already gave you a tip, then just say your goodbyes, make sure to thank them, etc.

If the rider hasn't tipped yet. You want to guide them to the app. This can be done with our final part. "VISUAL COMMANDS".

Ask your rider to please rate their experience and let them know to also add feedback. You can do so like such:

"Thank you sir / ma'am for riding with me today. It would be very helpful for myself and other rider if you could rate me via your app and feedback is always appreciated! I will make sure to rate you as well."

That very last sentence is called a Visual command. What it does it force the rider to question what and why they are being rated. Which will in turn push them to open their app to check. What will happen is they will also rate YOU, because the Uber app asks them to rate you when they open the app. Just remember to be proper and respectful of rider questions and always give them a proper goodbye.

*EXTRA INFORMATION / CLOSING*:

After doing this for years. I average $2.75 per trip in tips. Of course some are less and some are more. Making the average a little weird. But I have 36k rides and I have 35.5k reviews. Of that I have 35,495 5 star reviews. I have four 4 star reviews and a drunk guy that puked in my car gave me a 1 star, but you can read my book coming out. It has all the details you can want.

*SOME ITEMS YOU SHOULD ALWAYS CARRY*:

- BACK OF SEAT ORGANIZER.
This should include, charging cables, cup holder, device holder, tissue pocket, and more.

- SEAT SIGN
Seat signs are great, you can order them on Amazon, and they show ammenties you have, things you allow and don't allow in the vehicle, TIPPING INOFRMATION, and also RATING INFORMATION.

- BOTTLED WATER
Always carry water in the trunk or somewhere you can get to easily. Just as a added amenity for your rider. It's a small touch that make a difference.

- SMALL TIP JAR
We recommend you put it in a seat organizer. So they can tip on their own time and any amount they want. Nobody is going to steal it, but if your worried they might, just make sure it's somewhere visable.


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

TLDR


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, out of curiosity, what kind of car do you drive or have driven and was wondering which platforms you drive?

Please take cover because they are coming for you lol the hounds have been released


----------



## Episode (Sep 28, 2017)

Ezridax said:


> TLDR


Not sure what that means but ok.



Kodyhead said:


> Thanks for sharing, out of curiosity, what kind of car do you drive or have driven and was wondering which platforms you drive?
> 
> Please take cover because they are coming for you lol the hounds have been released


Actually I'm glad you asked. I have driven with almost all of them, including some foreign services in India. Which was quite awesome! I have 3 cars, a normal 2017 Cadillac CTS7, 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited(blacked out for uberBlack), and 918 Spyder I use for driving in Dubai.

I love sharing this info with people. I make decent money with Uber mainly hourly($85+ depending on the city). LYFT i don't really care for. Can't really say much on that end, door dash, Fleet, Black Cab(UK), Ola and Meru(India), and a few others.

I just wanted to offer help. Not sure who the "hounds" are..... but ok. This is years and years in the making. My face is on a bench in India for cab service advice lol trying being the American with his face plastered on a stupid sign.

It's been fun. Sorry you all did not feel this was helpful. I make $3 in tips a trip. I have only had maybe a couple people not tip. Usually they are teenagers that you pick up from school. Uber needs age restrictions lol and smell restrictions. Nothing worse then an onion scented teenage boy. The smell takes days to get out XD


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Episode said:


> ]
> 
> I just wanted to offer help. Not sure who the "hounds" are..... but ok. This is years and years in the making. My face is on a bench in India for cab service advice lol trying being the American with his face plastered on a stupid sign.


So basically you don't do X or pool and have always done Select, lux or black?

You will find out soon about the hounds lol


----------



## Episode (Sep 28, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> So basically you don't do X or pool and have always done Select, lux or black?
> 
> You will find out soon about the hounds lol


Actually quite the opposite. It is rare that I drive outside of UberX. I feel that only in the winter do I have a vehicle that does UberBlack.

MY Cadillac is considered an uberX. They obviously don't like luxury at Uber lol.

Plus the hounds sound like a poorly name boy band. I make more money doing what I do then they ever will. I get to travel and see new cities. The hounds sound like a bunch of internet trolls, that thrive off of trying to break down what people offer.

I can take the post down, but I have been testing this technique to my interns and they all make 40+ an hour. Which is double the average. And we don't come on some message board to whine and cry about not getting tips.

I came with a verified solution. Take it as good advice or don't. I am not going to help people if everyone is going to act like a child.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Episode said:


> Uber needs age restrictions lol and smell restrictions. Nothing worse then an onion scented teenage boy. The smell takes days to get out XD


Umm, they do, no one under 18 allowed without adult present aka unaccompanied minors. If you're transporting them, and are caught, uber most likely will deactivate you. I just wish that uber would verify rider ages. Too easy just to make an account.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Episode said:


> Actually quite the opposite. It is rare that I drive outside of UberX. I feel that only in the winter do I have a vehicle that does UberBlack.
> 
> MY Cadillac is considered an uberX. They obviously don't like luxury at Uber lol.
> 
> ...


That should get them fired up, they are usually not this late....


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Pffft about how to get tips. Tips aren't an issue. They're either going to tip or they aren't. Depends on the individual. And there's over a dozen threads on this forum on tips and who does and doesn't and why and why not.

What I would like to know is how are you averaging $85 an hour driving X.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Episode said:


> Uber mainly hourly($85+ depending on the city


You do not. Even if you drove select or lux suv you do not ave any where near 85/hr.



MHR said:


> Pffft about how to get tips. Tips aren't an issue. They're either going to tip or they aren't. Depends on the individual. And there's over a dozen threads on this forum on tips and who does and doesn't and why and why not.
> 
> What I would like to know is how are you averaging $85 an hour driving X.


He's not. Its not possible. Even at NYC rates, not possible.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Seriously? And in the end you get $2 MAYBE??? What a waste of time and effort. If I am selling cars and making hundreds on commission, some of that advice is fine. YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT $2 average!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You do not. Even if you drove select or lux suv you do not ave any where near 85/hr.
> 
> He's not. Its not possible. Even at NYC rates, not possible.


Shhh...I wanted him to answer. 

We know it's impossible just driving X but I wanted to hear how he says he does it.

I'm bored this rainy morning.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

For writing so much, you say very little.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Kinda disappointed where are the rest of the hounds?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Episode said:


> Actually I'm glad you asked. I have driven with almost all of them, including some foreign services in India. Which was quite awesome! I have 3 cars, a normal 2017 Cadillac CTS7, 2015 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited(blacked out for uberBlack), and *918 Spyder* I use for driving in Dubai...
> 
> ...It's been fun. Sorry you all did not feel this was helpful. I make *$3 in tips a trip*. I have only had maybe a couple people not tip. Usually they are teenagers that you pick up from school. Uber needs age restrictions lol and smell restrictions. Nothing worse then an onion scented teenage boy. The smell takes days to get out XD


Hopefully you're still not needing to drive people around(even for $3 tips), if you own a ~$1MM vehicle.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> Pffft about how to get tips. Tips aren't an issue. They're either going to tip or they aren't. Depends on the individual. And there's over a dozen threads on this forum on tips and who does and doesn't and why and why not.
> 
> What I would like to know is how are you averaging $85 an hour driving X.


Possibly with the three interns under him? He drives too clearly so that's 4 people averaging $85/hr depending on the city.

What id like to know is how he can driver in multiple cities like ones in uk (didn't say which) and dubai, india, etc.


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

There is absolutely no way you are making that much an hour. Pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Possibly with the three interns under him? He drives too clearly so that's 4 people averaging $85/hr depending on the city.
> 
> What id like to know is how he can driver in multiple cities like ones in uk (didn't say which) and dubai, india, etc.


Is probably jetted there


----------

